# What was YOUR first flashlight?



## the0dore3524 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi everybody, as a younger member myself (15!), I can clearly recall the first flashlight that I could call "mine", as well as the light that would start this "addiction".

The light that started it all was a 3-D cell Craftsman incandescent, that I received in 2004 for Christmas. I still have it to this day, albeit quite a lot of wear on it. Since then, my collection has grown exponentially (followed by in 05' a Streamlight 4AA and so forth)! That being said, what was YOUR first light or the light that started this hobby/addiction? 

I ask this out of interest, being that I am a younger "flashaholic", and it intrigues me to know what started it for you guys!


----------



## OCD (Feb 8, 2016)

My first light I remember was a 2xaaa penlight I got when I was 6 at Disney World. The next light I reacall was a 2xaa Brinkman which was just like a Mag light.

The light that got me started was a Brinkman Legend 2x123 incan. That lead to my Streamlight Scorpion, then to my 4sevens and the rest is CPF history.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't remember any particular ones I had when I was younger, but when I was about 25 I bought a Foursevens QP2L-X. That light started this hobby for me. My next few lights were also Foursevens a M2A and two Preon 2's. I love the Preons other than tint, they are my favorite Penlights (with some modification). I've since found neutral and warm emitters, Zebralights, HDS, and custom lights that have taken this hobby to the next level.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 8, 2016)

I had a maglite solitaire and a 2AA maglite as a kid, both incandescent. I was always disappointed with their output though. Then I liked the LED Lenser lights I bought but was still looking for more. Next was the A6 Polestar, and finally I found Fenix lights (TK45 was first for me), and the rest was history. That's also about the time I joined the forums.


----------



## ven (Feb 8, 2016)

1991 off the snap on man when 16(geez i am getting old) a 3d maglite in any colour as long as black!

It was the dogs dandglies!!


----------



## tops2 (Feb 9, 2016)

Think we had those old Everlast incandescent flashlight that takes 2 D cells I think? Used to think they're so bright.

But the one that got me down this slippery slope is the Fenix E12. While I liked the light, it was not what I had hoped so started really researching for the perfect light for my taste. I seem to have settled on the Zebralights as my end all lights.. Probably will just pick up a new version or every other new version from here on out.


----------



## magellan (Feb 9, 2016)

I had lots of hardware store cheapos in different sizes back in the 60s and 70s. Then in the early 80s I bought my first maglites.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Feb 9, 2016)

Mini-Mag AA. Was the best thing around in the late 80s. Two NiCd rechargeables that wouldn't even last 20 minutes - but at least it was free light.


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 9, 2016)

Rayovac Workhorse 2D circa 1985-ish:

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlights/RA00112.jpg


----------



## the0dore3524 (Feb 9, 2016)

LeanBurn said:


> Rayovac Workhorse 2D circa 1985-ish:
> 
> http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlights/RA00112.jpg



Lol wow. I didn't even know Rayovac existed back then haha.


----------



## torchsarecool (Feb 9, 2016)

My first torch was a maglite 2AA incan which I still have. That was back around 97/98 I think . 
My first decent torch was a second hand sunwayman t40cs and that was probably the real culprit for this terrible affliction called flashaholism


----------



## Capolini (Feb 9, 2016)

It was called a Minicree! I got it modified last March and now it is a *Minicreevn! *Went from ~ 300 Lumens w/ an XRE LED W/ A 14500 battery to about 700 lumens w/ an XPG2 and is about 80Kcd now!!,field tested at over 600 yards of throw!















*:thumbsup: MiniCreeVN-80Kcd/565m/617y:bow:


*I have 2 modded throwers that go over 1 mile!,,,,,,,,this little guy is still impressive!


----------



## the0dore3524 (Feb 9, 2016)

Capolini said:


> It was called a Minicree! I got it modified last March and now it is a *Minicreevn! *Went from ~ 300 Lumens w/ an XRE LED W/ A 14500 battery to about 700 lumens w/ an XPG2 and is about 80Kcd now!!,field tested at over 600 yards of throw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the Ultrafire Minicree? 😨😨 That's impressive, but what's the runtime at that brightness?


----------



## Capolini (Feb 10, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^ 

It was a NO NAME LIGHT described by the seller as "Minicree". Very similar/same as a "Sipik" light.

As I mentioned in my post it is MODIFIED/~700 LUMENS/ ~80Kcd. The run time which I did not mention w/ a 14500 IMR battery is ~ 15 minutes.After that it is a noticeable decrease in output. I always put a fresh battery in my single cell modded lights once the output decreases.


----------



## smokinbasser (Feb 10, 2016)

It was a piece of wood that had been hit by lightning. It was before batteries were invented LOL


----------



## kj2 (Feb 11, 2016)

My very first was a 5D Mag. First led light was a Fenix TK11 R2. Still have both lights


----------



## nory (Feb 11, 2016)

for someone who is just starting out, what fl would you recommend that is both cheap and reliable? preferably using 18650's

my minimag just died on me after a couple of years


----------



## zmbhntr (Feb 12, 2016)

The first flashlight I ever bought that wasn't just a super cheapo big-box store flashlight, was a Fenix LD10. That was about five years ago, but the light still works well.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 13, 2016)

nory said:


> for someone who is just starting out, what fl would you recommend that is both cheap and reliable? preferably using 18650's
> 
> my minimag just died on me after a couple of years



Check out the 'recommend me' section. Great advices there


----------



## tjdean01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks to this question I get to tell an interesting story. When I was younger I would always save my money. The first thing I ever bought was with coins in a Ziplock Baggie, probably because I didn't want to spend the bills. I went into the store and for around $12, I bought a 2xAA camouflage Maglite. I'm 90% sure this is the exact unit. I wanted it for months. I remember I put all the coins on the grocery store conveyor belt and some of them slipped down under. Back in those days there was a tray you could open to collect all the change that had fallen. I would do it all the time and get like $1 in coins whenever we went to the grocery store. This was in the 80s and when I bought that flashlight I was 5, maybe 6. I think I've always been attracted to flashlights because of my childhood love of Starwars. The flashlight is perhaps like a lightsaber. 







My next light was a Duracell Durabeam with a Krypton bulb. I remember using that more than the Maglite. Not sure why. And I believe that is still in my mom's basement. I don't know what happened to the Maglite. I would have never gotten rid of it so I'm assuming, although I don't remember, is that batteries leaked inside and ruined it. 







Always been into flashlights. People don't understand why I collect them. I've _always_ collected them. I've had this Duracell, an old Fisher Price one, and one you had to crank to charge up. Been a good run so far and I just ordered a Fenix e99Ti and am deciding between a Fenix PD32 and an Olight S2 Baton. I want the S1 Baton Titanium but can't justify the cost.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 14, 2016)

My first 'mine' flashlight was probably a 2 C or D plastic number with a pumpkin head on the end that let light out of it's orifices around 1970...then some 6 volt lantern of some sort or perhaps an old fridge magnet 2C Rayovac (who btw began in 1914) then probably more of the Rayovacs and lanterns until my teenage years. By then probably some sort of clear plastic 2aa numbers until my first aa mini mag in the 90's...from there mini mags or clones with some more clear plastic aa lights and maybe a plastic D light here n there.
Along the way numerous magnetic, clip or flexible lights for working on cars... 
Somewhere in the mix I'd buy an LED here n there for battery life, but back then incan were *brighter* and lacked the purple glow of a fish tank. 

My first light that began the _addiction_ per-sae would've been the Coast HP7 and an Energizer hard case in mid 2015.

Lights I had as a kid:












Lights I still have:















The bottom four photo lights all work..


----------



## Icarus (Feb 14, 2016)

My first 'real' flashlight was a black Maglite 4D.


----------



## Kif (Feb 15, 2016)

My first Surefire was a G2 green. It's the older version that the tail cap guts will fall out
I sold it a while ago though
I do still keep my second Surefire which is a E1e
I love that little light


----------



## RickZ (Feb 18, 2016)

the0dore3524 said:


> Hi everybody, as a younger member myself (15!), I can clearly recall the first flashlight that I could call "mine", as well as the light that would start this "addiction".
> 
> The light that started it all was a 3-D cell Craftsman incandescent, that I received in 2004 for Christmas. I still have it to this day, albeit quite a lot of wear on it. Since then, my collection has grown exponentially (followed by in 05' a Streamlight 4AA and so forth)! That being said, what was YOUR first light or the light that started this hobby/addiction?
> 
> I ask this out of interest, being that I am a younger "flashaholic", and it intrigues me to know what started it for you guys!



My first flashlight was a 6+ 5mm LED generic from Wal-Mart. It costed ten and I took it to school every day. After I lost it, I was quite upset.

That was a gift. The first light I bought was a twist focusing incandescent light twoAA by Greatneck, a generic mimic of a two cell AA maglight. I still have it, steel, and extremely dim, but original kryton bulb still works. The reflector is damaged and its only use is as an extra emergency light, but that still didn't get my juices flowing.

My first light to my current interest in flashlights, was bought by me, and was the rayovac sportsman indestructible. The three AAA 120 lumen version. Had fun with its throwing ability. At the time, it threw light farther than any of my other lights. Cycling aside, it was my best light since forever. The rayovac started my interest as I have it today. It was my first "flashaholic" mindset light.


----------



## arbiter_az (Feb 22, 2016)

Surefire 6p


----------



## pins79 (Mar 5, 2016)

As a collector my first was Surefire E2B. Still have it.


----------



## MrFastCarsFun (Mar 12, 2016)

My first flashlight I bought deliberately was a cheap $4 off of amazon, after a few months it started falling apart. I suppose I could have used threadlock to try to keep it together.

When I got a factory job, I was assigned a SureFire G2X Pro, quite a big difference from the $4 one I was used to. I know use their flashlights often because they're reliable, and easy to carry.


----------



## dmattaponi (Mar 12, 2016)

Like so many of the others, I have no recollection of a specific brand name of flashlight growing up. Pretty typically what I remember are those silver, metal bodied flashlights that seemed to have been so common at the time. My first recollection of my owning my very own flashlight that I remember occurred on a school field trip to the circus somewhere around first or second grade. Everyone was using these little plastic flashlights that came on when you lifted the little cover from off the light bulb that were being sold there. I really wanted one of those. 

Through the years I always had a thing for flashlights (and pocket knives). Didn't matter so much which one, any would do, but it wasn't until the 1980's that I became aware of what seemed to be the gold standard in flashlights, the MAG light. That was my first "good" light that I got after moving out on my own, and I used that light for near 20 years, for anything I needed a light for. During that time I also used the Minimag for a hunting flashlight, and the Solitaire for my keychain. These and then a few incan Surefire flashlights were my standards until I discovered quite by accident that I could buy a (by comparison) tiny LED flashlight that was easily able to be carried in my pocket, and would easily outshine the old MAG lights and last a whole lot longer in the process. That wasn't until about 2009. 

Nowadays I have either a little 1AA Fenix or 1AA Thrunight flashlight in my pocket anytime I leave the house, and most times even while in the house. I enjoy my flashlights as much now as I did at a little kid back at that circus.

This is what you'd find in my pocket today...


----------



## GZire (Mar 14, 2016)

4D cell Maglight and changed the bulb.

The light to replace it was a Surefire (well I guess back then it was Laser Products or whatever) light..............it was like having the sun back in the late 80's/early 90's.


----------



## dhunley1 (Mar 17, 2016)

First flashlight I can remember having was a blue Mini Maglite that my dad bought me when I was a kid. I don't have it anymore, but I have often considered buying a new one just for the nostalgia.


----------

